# Pictures of Edinburgh meet up :D



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

ok i'll post a few pics I've taken of our meet up in Edinburgh


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

more


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh I missed it! Let me know if you do another meetup in Edinburgh - I'd love to join you. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like you had a lot of fun!


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

more


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks like eeryone is haing lots of fun.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Everyone looks so happy and bundled up. Love all the picures of everyone.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Looks really cold and yet totally fun!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

And a wonderful time was had by all :lol: :lol:


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh What Fun! How I wish I was with you. A beautiful city and a bunch of beautiful woman having a blast. Perfect!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

diziescott said:


> Oh I missed it! Let me know if you do another meetup in Edinburgh - I'd love to join you. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


Wish I had known it was on I am just over the bridge in Fife


----------



## edinburgh (Oct 23, 2012)

just joined knitting paradise back knitting after a long time. nice to know that Ican get help with a lot of queries.


----------



## Jeanne Anne (Oct 6, 2012)

You all look like a lively fun bunch.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Looks like fun and typical Scottish weather!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Looks like fun and typical Scottish weather!


Yep...rain and more rain I am sure! Not sure when I will get over to visit my daughter again in Edinburgh, but would love to meet up with KP members!

June


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

These pictures are GREAT ! 

All of you are so beautiful  
Glad that you are all having fun , sorry that Ann is not feeling well  

Love and Hugs XX


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry Ann is not feeling well. Hope she feels better in the am.

Well we all wish we were there with you. Love the pictures.Continue to have fun and looking forward to all the stories of your adventures. Love and hugs to all. Purly


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

some more pics


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm sure the others will add photos when they return home


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It looks like you had a great dy out.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It looks like you had a great dy out.


it was good and the sun shone!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like you had a great dy out.
> ...


Yay!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

What are the plans for today?


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

lifeline said:


> What are the plans for today?


me and Sophy are meeting them at the train station just to make sure they get on the train!!! :lol:

then I'm picking Tammie up and taking her to the airport to make sure she gets on the plane !! :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

All's well that ends well..... and it looks likea good time was had by all... I'm sure we'll hear lots of tales later..... It is wonderful to seel you all.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > What are the plans for today?
> ...


I know it's been a busy few days for you but I bet you are sad to see them go.


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

lifeline said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


NO!! can't wait to get rid of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

me and Sophy are meeting them at the train station just to make sure they get on the train!!! :lol:

then I'm picking Tammie up and taking her to the airport to make sure she gets on the plane !! :lol:

[/quote]

I know it's been a busy few days for you but I bet you are sad to see them go.[/quote]

NO!! can't wait to get rid of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]
I saw that just wait till I tell the girls


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

shand said:


> me and Sophy are meeting them at the train station just to make sure they get on the train!!! :lol:
> 
> then I'm picking Tammie up and taking her to the airport to make sure she gets on the plane !! :lol:


I know it's been a busy few days for you but I bet you are sad to see them go.[/quote]

NO!! can't wait to get rid of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]
I saw that just wait till I tell the girls[/quote]

heeheehee


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

shand said:


> me and Sophy are meeting them at the train station just to make sure they get on the train!!! :lol:
> 
> then I'm picking Tammie up and taking her to the airport to make sure she gets on the plane !! :lol:


I know it's been a busy few days for you but I bet you are sad to see them go.[/quote]

NO!! can't wait to get rid of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]
I saw that just wait till I tell the girls[/quote]

Did you have a good journey home Shand?


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

It was a good journey home with us all in the same coach so it wqs still part of the fun, but the other girls have much longer journeys than me so will be home later, I just need to sleep now and get my breath back, cant wait for the next trip though, looking forward to it allready


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

shand said:


> It was a good journey home with us all in the same coach so it wqs still part of the fun, but the other girls have much longer journeys than me so will be home later, I just need to sleep now and get my breath back, cant wait for the next trip though, looking forward to it allready


shand having a lesson on how to use her new camera


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

sorry girls cant get my photos to show will have to take more instruction


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Arrived home safely at 6.30 pm UK time. A lovely train ride all down the east coast and say Berwick on Tweed, Lindisfarne Castle, Newcastle on the river Tyne, Durham Cathedral.

Here are a few of my photos
.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Where is that shop you are in? I have been in Edinburgh for two years now and haven't been there.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

shand said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> > It was a good journey home with us all in the same coach so it wqs still part of the fun, but the other girls have much longer journeys than me so will be home later, I just need to sleep now and get my breath back, cant wait for the next trip though, looking forward to it allready
> ...


She still, can't get it right!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

diziescott said:


> Oh my goodness! Where is that shop you are in? I have been in Edinburgh for two years now and haven't been there.


It was in Jenners Haberdashery Dept on Princes Street/
Here's another photo taken there.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Lovely! Thanks. I didn't realise Jenners had a haberdashery...I've just been to the one at John Lewis. Guess what I'm doing this weekend!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

diziescott said:


> Lovely! Thanks. I didn't realise Jenners had a haberdashery...I've just been to the one at John Lewis. Guess what I'm doing this weekend!


I think it's on the 4th floor. Have fun


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Lovely pictures. Loved the yarn store. I probably would have spent quite a few hours,in there. Love your needles Susan. Terrific group pic of everyone at lunch. Now for all the fun stories. Saxy and Tammie laughing is so cute.

Is so nice most of you could come home together on the train. Hope Tammie has a good flight.

Off now for the evening. A little project I am working on has caused me a BIG headache. Frogging AND Tinking is the name of the game. One ,more row to tink, if I don't fling first. Nite all!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> > shand said:
> ...


Saxy looks highly amused by Shands attempts with the camera :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Arrived home safely at 6.30 pm UK time. A lovely train ride all down the east coast and say Berwick on Tweed, Lindisfarne Castle, Newcastle on the river Tyne, Durham Cathedral.
> 
> Here are a few of my photos
> .


Saxy and Tammie look like they are sharing a great joke...

Lovely group picture...

Does Londy want to hae a go at the knitting too?

Susan is very proud of her purchase

Londy looks like she has just been caught out :XD:


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> > shand said:
> ...


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

well just look at that shand got it right the last 3 pictures are from coffee time, next time will try for the words as well


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


 :evil: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

diziescott said:


> Oh my goodness! Where is that shop you are in? I have been in Edinburgh for two years now and haven't been there.


It was Jenners in Prince's Street, 4th Floor, Haberdashery!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Arrived home safely at 6.30 pm UK time. A lovely train ride all down the east coast and say Berwick on Tweed, Lindisfarne Castle, Newcastle on the river Tyne, Durham Cathedral.
> ...


I did have a go at it, it was frilly scarf yarn but not really my thing, :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

shand said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > shand said:
> ...


Shand, that first pic of you is just beautiful, I love it!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Here are some of my pics from our trip to Edinburgh!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

This is some of the stunning architecture in Edinburgh!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Lovely pictures Londy and Shand. All you girls are so photogenic.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Lovely pictures Londy and Shand. All you girls are so photogenic.


I agree with Purly. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> ok i'll post a few pics I've taken of our meet up in Edinburgh


OMG!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here are some of my pics from our trip to Edinburgh!!


The lilac jumper, which I am wearing in some of the photos is one I knitted from a pattern MissMolly sent me about 18 months ago. It is gorgeous. Purple took a proper photo of me in it, which I will put on KP for Miss Molly when I get it from Purple.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You wouldn't believe the lace pattern Saxy is doing now. It is beautiful, On circular needles and about 600 loops on I think....What patience. These photo's are great BUT it was still better in real life....We are a real bunch of crazy ladies..I can't tell who's the most crazy...Thanks for a fabulous break.......


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You wouldn't believe the lace pattern Saxy is doing now. It is beautiful, On circular needles and about 600 loops on I think....What patience. These photo's are great BUT it was still better in real life....We are a real bunch of crazy ladies..I can't tell who's the most crazy...Thanks for a fabulous break.......


No, thank _you_, just wouldn't be right without you or any of us. It was great but not quite the same without Ann. Next time, hopefully!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You wouldn't believe the lace pattern Saxy is doing now. It is beautiful, On circular needles and about 600 loops on I think....What patience. These photo's are great BUT it was still better in real life....We are a real bunch of crazy ladies..I can't tell who's the most crazy...Thanks for a fabulous break.......


The pattern is from Vogue magazine - the lacy poncho, and I have over 800 stitches at the moment, and growing. I am loving it. But thanks for your kind words Susan - you're no mean knitter yourself girl.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great pics.... and love that sweater pattern from MissMolly.... She and I talk frequently.... In fact, I owe her a note.... Love the soft lavender color and your nitting is wonderful... I WANT to go to that store!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great pics.... and love that sweater pattern from MissMolly.... She and I talk frequently.... In fact, I owe her a note.... Love the soft lavender color and your nitting is wonderful... I WANT to go to that store!!!!!


I can give you directions!!! Now, I want that knitting pattern!!! Keep that chin up sweetie, we are all behind you! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great pics.... and love that sweater pattern from MissMolly.... She and I talk frequently.... In fact, I owe her a note.... Love the soft lavender color and your nitting is wonderful... I WANT to go to that store!!!!!


I am very grateful to Miss Molly, and must put up a better picture for her as she hasn't seen the finished work yet. It was my first big work after coming back to knitting two years ago. The cape is my second.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

now I have to go through several piles to see if I can find the sweater pattern. Don't hold your breath!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> now I have to go through several piles to see if I can find the sweater pattern. Don't hold your breath!


Can't wait, I want that pattern!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > now I have to go through several piles to see if I can find the sweater pattern. Don't hold your breath!
> ...


now, now, calm down or I'll send you up to bed.

Remember, those who ask, don't get; those who don't ask, don't want.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Purple. When you're back with us and caught up: Did the photo of me standing in the sweater come out? No hurry - your health is more important.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Yeh, my grandma used to say that, never understood it then and i don't now!! If I want it, how do I get it if I don't ask???! Tell me that and tell me no more. ps Will it help if I say 'pretty please' in my most whiney voice? x :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


DH has always said it to the boys - it really annoys them.You shall have it, just as soon as I can find it. Please don't whine. Just wine. How could I say no to you?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


My DH has no trouble!! :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SFCMommy (Dec 14, 2011)

I toured Scotland during the last week of August. My tour arrived from USA in Glasgow and ended at Edinburgh. As a knitter, I was excited to be in Scotland, the land of countless sheep! Oh yes, I saw endless number of sheep, riding on the tour bus but never could find one yarn shop!! In every town we stopped, I would ask a local about the nearest yarn shop. They looked at me like they never heard of "yarn." What do you Scots DO with all that wool? Finally in Edinburgh, I located one tiny yarn shop, around the corner from the Edinburgh Castle, and it was operated by a Canadian!! I bought one hank of thin, hand-dyed yarn to make a shawl for myself. So, where does the locally-yarn go? BTY, I LOVED Scotland and would return in a "New York Minute!"


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SFCMommy said:


> I toured Scotland during the last week of August. My tour arrived from USA in Glasgow and ended at Edinburgh. As a knitter, I was excited to be in Scotland, the land of countless sheep! Oh yes, I saw endless number of sheep, riding on the tour bus but never could find one yarn shop!! In every town we stopped, I would ask a local about the nearest yarn shop. They looked at me like they never heard of "yarn." What do you Scots DO with all that wool? Finally in Edinburgh, I located one tiny yarn shop, around the corner from the Edinburgh Castle, and it was operated by a Canadian!! I bought one hank of thin, hand-dyed yarn to make a shawl for myself. So, where does the locally-yarn go? BTY, I LOVED Scotland and would return in a "New York Minute!"


We found no wool shops as such, but Jenners has a very good selection in their haberdashery, and we found wool elsewhere as well. Mind you, us lot can ALWAYS sniff out the wool!


----------



## SFCMommy (Dec 14, 2011)

SaxonLady: AAAHHH!!! If I had known about Jenners, I would have gone!! If I remember right, Edinburgh Castle is near Prince Street, correct? Well, I'll just have to travel back to Scotland to visit Jenners. Does Jenners have stores in other cities besides Edinburgh? Maybe Ireland? Even thought yarn shops here are not as common as years ago, there still are several places to buy yarn where I live. I belong to a knitting group that's planning an overnight trip to New Hampshire, a state near us, to visit Patternworks. Patternworks is a 7-room Victoria house dedicated to yarn, thread, needles, hooks, bags, etc. and equipment for knitting, crocheting, weaving, spinning, felting, etc. etc. We better bring baby bibs because we'll probably drool just looking at all the fibers and colors!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Your all so beautiful !!  

The pictures are great , i can imagine how much fun and loving companionship was felt by all !!!   

And Edinburgh survived so you either didnt get caught or you all behaved   LOL


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SFCMommy said:


> SaxonLady: AAAHHH!!! If I had known about Jenners, I would have gone!! If I remember right, Edinburgh Castle is near Prince Street, correct? Well, I'll just have to travel back to Scotland to visit Jenners. Does Jenners have stores in other cities besides Edinburgh? Maybe Ireland? Even thought yarn shops here are not as common as years ago, there still are several places to buy yarn where I live. I belong to a knitting group that's planning an overnight trip to New Hampshire, a state near us, to visit Patternworks. Patternworks is a 7-room Victoria house dedicated to yarn, thread, needles, hooks, bags, etc. and equipment for knitting, crocheting, weaving, spinning, felting, etc. etc. We better bring baby bibs because we'll probably drool just looking at all the fibers and colors!!


Wow, that sounds wonderful!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Your all so beautiful !!
> 
> The pictures are great , i can imagine how much fun and loving companionship was felt by all !!!
> 
> And Edinburgh survived so you either didnt get caught or you all behaved   LOL


I think they were just bemused by this little band of not-so-young ladies running amok in their city!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm so glad Purple gave me info to see your pictures. What a grand trip!!! Good friends, good food, good fiber...who could want more. We were prepping for hurricane Sandi. Wish I had been in Edinburgh. Now I can put faces with all your names. The best part of this year was finding you all. What a great group,each one a gem. So glad your trip was excellent. My friends are going to Italy this week but anticipating problems getting out of the Northeast due to Sandi. I've heard lines for gas are long. I'm so sorry for those affected by the hurricane. Edinburgh is a lovely city. The photos are beautiful. Thank you for sharing them. Nice to see chums happy enjoying one another's company.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SFCMommy said:


> SaxonLady: AAAHHH!!! If I had known about Jenners, I would have gone!! If I remember right, Edinburgh Castle is near Prince Street, correct? Well, I'll just have to travel back to Scotland to visit Jenners. Does Jenners have stores in other cities besides Edinburgh? Maybe Ireland? Even thought yarn shops here are not as common as years ago, there still are several places to buy yarn where I live. I belong to a knitting group that's planning an overnight trip to New Hampshire, a state near us, to visit Patternworks. Patternworks is a 7-room Victoria house dedicated to yarn, thread, needles, hooks, bags, etc. and equipment for knitting, crocheting, weaving, spinning, felting, etc. etc. We better bring baby bibs because we'll probably drool just looking at all the fibers and colors!!


Hi there, Jenners is part of the House of Fraser which has department stores all round the country, I have one here in Camberley. But the haberdashery departments are a franchise and we lost our one a few years back. I am afraid that good yarn shops are decreasing with internet buying.
I love the sound of Patternworks, have a great time and could you post some pictures? Enjoy your trip.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Didn't you have a grand time!! Love your photos. I can see what fine friendships you all have. Nothing can beat that.


----------

